# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  La rutina del bol de Bensons

## Chaoz

Muy buenas. En mi investigacion en el mundo de las bolas de esponja he dado con esta maravillosa rutina. Solo tengo un probla para ponerme a practicarla y despues desmenuzarla técnicamente: el bol.

Alguien sabe donde se puede conseguir un bol como el que se usa en la rutina o de caracteristicas similares??

un saludo

----------


## Iban

¿Ésta?

(Obviando la ejecución).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgiStmag5_w

----------


## Chaoz

en una version muy basica si. La versióm que ha caido en mis manos atraves de el video de page es sin varita y termina de una manera tremenda para el publico. desaparecen las bolas y en el bol hay UN LIMON!. Con ese bol no puede contiunar mas adelante en la rutina por el pie del bol que no es el "óptimo" por decirlo de alguna manera.

Pero si, en esencia eso es.

----------


## Iban

Me da un poco de vergüenza decir nada, porque yo de bolas no sé un pimiento, pero por lo que he visto, en el bowl no hay... eh... nada, ¿no?

Quiero decir: ¿por qué no buscarlo en un todo a un euro? Con pie es el típico mino-frutero; para dejar las llaves de la entrada (hortera, o sé), y sin pie, es un bowl de sopa, a lo chino (entiendo que lo que necesitas es que, al menos, tenga un mini-pie para poder agrrarlo, ¿no?). Por tres o cuatro euros seguro que encuentras alguno de pocelana, o de plástico rígido del tamaño adecuado...

...

Y digo yo, ¿por qué no me quedaré calladito cuando no tengo ni idea?

----------


## Chaoz

jejejeje. Pues el tema es que tiene que ser con pie, que el pie tenga un minimo de profundidad tambien para poder pinzarlo bien con los dedos, que todo el bol pese un poco y que no tenga partes trasparentes.

Estoy buscando y no encuentro "na". Cago en la leche, con lo que me ha gustado la rutina...  :117: DD

De todas formas gracias por el intento Iban

----------


## goncho19

Si, yo entiendo lo que necesitas en el bol, que pinze la bola en el ala es una idea muy buena de Patrick Page, el único pero son los ángulos piensa que cuando hace la ejecución la hace con un gorro que tapa más el lado donde se carga, sin embargo el bol es redondo. Puedes encontrar el bol en tiendas de los chinos y en grandes superficies. sino otra idea seria utilizar chop cup imantando la esponja con algún metal aunque toda la rutina cambia tecnicamente
Saludos

----------


## Chaoz

voy esta tarde a una tienda de menaje del hogar grande a ver que encuentro...

gracias por las aportaciones.

----------


## Chaoz

Pues, nada, busqueda infructuosa por desgracia... no aparece por ningun lado el dichoso bol...

----------


## Ravenous

No desesperes, aparecerá cuando menos lo busques. Que ya es raro no encontrar una cosa así. ¿no será que eres un tiquismiquis?

----------


## Chaoz

jajajaja, un poquito tiquismiquis si que soy. de momento como voy con las esponjitas siempre encima el dia que el bol aparezca lo podre poner aprueba antes de gastar el dinero xD Lo malo es que tengo ganas de practicar al rutina y sin bol... pues nanai xD habrá que esperar.

----------


## Iban

Sospecho que el problema está en el pie del bol, que se tiene que poder "pinzar".

Todos a rastrear los chinos a ver quién da con el adecuado...

Chaos, ¿de qué diámetro?

----------


## Chaoz

Tengo un bol pero sin pie, y efectivamente, el bol necesita un pie que se pueda pinzar con la mano. Pues la idea es que el bol pueda tapar 3 bolas de 2 pulgadas (5 milimetros) con facilidad, y que pueda tapar tambien una naranja o un limón por completo. Osea un bol tipo desayuno pero con la lechecita del pie de marras que es el que no se encuentra.

Seguiré buscando!

----------


## Chaoz

vaya por dios, justo ese dvd no lo tengo... mirare a ver si encuentro donde pillarlo si no es muy caro.

----------


## galmer

Estuve como tu, buscando el bol por toda mi ciudad durante un año.  La verdad es que me encanta esa rutina pero sin el bol adecuado no hay manera.
Hace unos meses, estando de viaje por China, estuve en una fábrica de cloisoné (tecnica milenaria de objetos en bronce) y ... allí estaba: el bol de mis sueños fabricado en un material indeformable, lacado en rojo y con el peso y tamaño justos...     Desde entonces hago esa rutina siempre que puedo.
No desesperes... los chinos son maravillosos (y sus tiendas mas)

----------


## Iban

Chaoz, MP al canto.

----------


## Chaoz

Contestado fiera, has triunfado como la coca-cola!!!  :Wink1: 

gracias

----------


## Ella

jajajaja, pero hombre, no pongais ese video de ejemplo  :001 302: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xonZo...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-8mB...eature=related

en que libro/dvd de Page has visto el juego? yo solo conocia el de Phoa Yan que viene en "magia de cerca I", lo hace con un tazon de arroz, alli tambieni aparece la de kaps.

para quien haya preguntado: unos 13 o 14 cm de diametro el bol.

----------


## Chaoz

ahi lo has dado ella. las dos rutinas que nombras no las conozco. puedes dar mas datos sobre los dvd en los que vengan para ver por cuanto salen :Confused:  La rutina de page la he visto en un VHS que me ha dejado el padre de una amiga que resulta que tambien es aficionado a la magia. El vhs se llama sponge balls

PD: animo con los examenes  :Wink1:

----------


## Ella

> ahi lo has dado ella. las dos rutinas que nombras no las conozco. puedes dar mas datos sobre los dvd en los que vengan para ver por cuanto salen La rutina de page la he visto en un VHS que me ha dejado el padre de una amiga que resulta que tambien es aficionado a la magia. El vhs se llama sponge balls
> 
> PD: animo con los examenes



vale, el vhs de pages lo tengo en dvd, le hechare un vistazo
las rutinas que te comente no vienen en dvds, te puse el libro "magia de cerca, tomo I" (de lewis ganson), no es un libro caro... (Por suerte)  :Wink1:

----------


## Chaoz

pos abrá que meterle mano al libro. estoy esperando tambien que el amigo iban me pase unas fotos de unos boles que ha encontrado en su ciudad... impaciente me tiene  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Pues he intentado mandártelas por MP, pero como soy ujn patán, no he sido capaz. Así que tienes un MP que promete mucho, y no cuenta nada.

Pego aquí las fotos, y cuando las veas, las vuelvo a quitar.

----------


## Iban

Y sigo. Será por fotos...

----------


## Iban

Ya las últimas.

Recuerda que, si los pintas de negro por dentro, te pueden quedar muy "pop-art", con los colorines poor fuera. Y si no, los pintas enteros, y a corer.




Ahm, el paquete de tabaco es para que lo tomes como referencia de tamaño. Porque yo tengo manos chiquitinas, y te podías levaruna falsa impresión.

Jóvenes, recordad: non fuméis, es malo y se te quedan las manos chiquitinas.

----------


## Chaoz

son un poco pequeños pero de entrada me vienen genial. asi puedo ir haciendo algo.

muchas gracias figura!

----------


## Iban

Ale, pues quito las fotos. Ya me contarás.


Y yo que te iba a decir que igual eran un poco demasiado grandes... qué cosas.

----------

